# Seeking opinions on sony's 2008 ES receiver lineup



## KAL (Sep 1, 2008)

More specifically, the Sony STR-DA2400ES. Of course, im happy to hear about peoples experiences with the ES line in general. ive now decided to finally pony up for a mid ranged HDMI A/V receiver. ive been giving a serious look to the STR-DA2400ES. I like the fact that the ES series comes with a 5 year warranty for parts and labor compared to two for the STR series. So any imput would of course be appreciated. Sony Style has a 2 year no interest promo going on which is what peaked my interest in the first place.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

There's a fairly extensive thread on this receiver over on AVSForum.com -- http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1056664


----------



## wmj5 (Aug 26, 2007)

does anybody know why when you use audio out on sony kdl-46Z4100 and go to dobly receiver when you change channels the picture is 2 or 3 sec. ahead of the sound?


----------



## KAL (Sep 1, 2008)

Cholly said:


> There's a fairly extensive thread on this receiver over on AVSForum.com -- http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1056664


Thanks Cholly, im going to check it out. Anyone else who would like to chime in, please feel free to do so.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

wmj5 said:


> does anybody know why when you use audio out on sony kdl-46Z4100 and go to dobly receiver when you change channels the picture is 2 or 3 sec. ahead of the sound?


No, but it's probably adjustable, either at the TV or the receiver. But you really should not be using the output of the TV to feed sound to the receiver, as the TV will only output stereo. With the source devices connected directly to the AV receiver, you'll get surround capability, up to the maximum supported by the source component, AV receiver, and connection type.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I have a 2006 ES model which works very well...but that said.

I've moved on to higher-end Onkyo units and seen even better performance.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

KAL said:


> More specifically, the Sony STR-DA2400ES. Of course, im happy to hear about peoples experiences with the ES line in general. ive now decided to finally pony up for a mid ranged HDMI A/V receiver. ive been giving a serious look to the STR-DA2400ES. I like the fact that the ES series comes with a 5 year warranty for parts and labor compared to two for the STR series. So any imput would of course be appreciated. Sony Style has a 2 year no interest promo going on which is what peaked my interest in the first place.


i have it and it works great for what i have. i had another ES receiver that last 10 years.


----------



## KAL (Sep 1, 2008)

I want to thank everyone who took the time to respond to my thread. I ended up going with the Sony STR-DG1200. Again, thanks!


----------

